# Epson RX580 [broken]

## remix

I finally found the printer that meets all my needs and my budget (on sale, fought the black friday crowd just to get it for $200)... anyway, it was to replace my Epson Stylus Photo R220. which was just a printer, no scanner.

for my old printer, i gave up trying to battle cups for 36 hours just to ALMOST get it to work, so i installed the included software on vmware and it worked perfectly..

logically i thought that the new RX580 would work the same too... drivers installed perfectly on vmware and it was recognized. but then the trouble started. i tried to print a test page and nothing happens... i try to 'disconnect' the usb device through vmware, and i get BSOD. and any random combination of connecting / reconnecting or printing via vmware leads to a BSOD, then when i restart the virtual machine, the machine almost boots but locks up utilizing 99% of my CPU lagging everything else i have running.

i tried installing through cups (using gnome-cups-installer) and it detects (sometimes) and installs fine (using Epson Photo RX500 gutenprint drivers) but does not work. nothing prints.

does anyone have this printer or any tips/advice for me? as you can imagine it's really frustrating for the past 4 days insanely doing the same things over and over only to get BSOD instead of printed pages.  :Razz: 

tia.

----------

## remix

::bump::

----------

## ryker

Did you ever find a solution to get your printer working?  I was thinking about buying the R380 and I'm sure I'll have the same problem with it as you are.

----------

## ryker

I did just find this link that seems to suggest they have a drive for it as of 11/30/06.

----------

## mimosinnet

Just for the record,

media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.2 (unstable) has support for the Epson RX580. With this driver, I am able to print in the RX585.

Cheers!

----------

